# Aberdeen - Wednesday 12/29



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Hi all, 
Was thinking about heading down to Aberdeen Weds. to bank fish the area where the warm water from DP&L comes in. I've never fished this area before & want to be safe / sensible. Can anybody lend any suggestions? Am I crazy? I just want to catch something....anything! I have been down to the Little Three Mile Creek Fishing Access exploring...is this the actual spot? I was planning bringing some crawlers, waxworms, livers, shrimp, minnows and shiners. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. If anyone would like to go, I plan to be there at sunup. 
Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

The river is at 35.5 and dropping. This is a good thing, watch the river levels. I've found that the fishing there in the winter isn't worth the drive if the level is over 38 feet at Maysville.

Try fishing shad (cut or whole) on bottom for drum and cats. Small in-line spinners and cranks (imitate a 3" shad) will take wipers and white bass. Fishing there hasn't been "ON" this year at all despite more than a dozen trips since mid October. Please post a report of your findings - I was planning on hitting that spot yesterday but high water levels and single digit temps  made me rethink. 

I've yet to see any skippies there is real numbers. Only caught a few this year  I'm not sure what happened as there was a LOT of baitfish in the discharge in November.

You can fish the "boils" at the output of the plant or the confluence with the Ohio - or anyplace in between.

Post your results!

Tight lines.

Joe C.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, guys. Sorry I wasn't a bit more discreet. I will respect the area and bring out more trash than I went in with. I will also keep any tips close to my vest, as I understand fishing spots are at a premium, especially in the winter...brrrr. 
Thanks again, 
Danny


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Hey all, 
Went to Aberdeen today & only caught one. Maybe you guys can help me estimate the weight, as my scale's capacity is only 25lbs. He was about 30 inches. I started this morning about 8AM at the actual discharge. No bites, nothing. There were about 3 or 4 others that came & went. I moved to the mouth of the creek at 1 or 1:30. Ten minutes later......bingo! I was checking one of my poles & it seemed hung up. I reeled a little & there he was. Didn't fight a bunch, maybe 5 minutes. I stayed until 3:30....nothing else. One of the other guys there caught a carp....probably about 7 or 8 lbs. Thanks again for the help!
Danny


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Very Nice!!! What did you take him on?

Joe C.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

I caught him on a live shiner. Any guess at the weight of the flathead?
Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd guess between 15 and 18lbs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish, anytime you're catching flatheads this time of year - you're doing something right


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, guys....
It was my first one. I guess any would've been nice. I'm ready to tell my wife I'll be gone until I catch another...haha
Danny


----------

